# Wow Philippines - Photos of 7,107 Beautiful Islands.



## Pocholo (Dec 25, 2006)

Too many beautiful places for one photo a day. 

*THREAD RULES TO FOLLOW:*

1. This is an open thread but we strictly follow *FIRST-COME-FIRST-SERVE* rule. No photos shall be posted if 2 photos have already been posted for the day. We set a schedule so PM me if you want to post yours. 

2. Post only the *BEST QUALITY PHOTOS* as we set high standard for this thread.

3. Maintain the similar-sized photos in previous posts. Don't post smaller or too large ones!

4. Please share some *BRIEF* info about your picture. 

5. Post a map with your photo, Wikipedia is my best source for maps. 

6. If you don't own the pic, give credit to whoever took it. 


Philippines in the world.


----------



## Pocholo (Dec 25, 2006)

First photo:
*View of Bacuit Bay from the top of the hill on Pangulasian Island, El Nido, Palawan Province*








SSC photo by Laquacherra

Map of the Philippines showing El Nido north of Palawan Province


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2008)

Nice pics! As I see, there are spanish roots still there. Thank you for your thread


----------



## Pocholo (Dec 25, 2006)

frozen said:


> Nice pics! As I see, there are spanish roots still there. Thank you for your thread


Thanks. Yes, I myself is a Filipino-Spanish living in California. My grandparents speak fluent Spanish.


----------



## Pocholo (Dec 25, 2006)

2nd photo for today:
*Kalayan Lake, Coron, Palawan Province*








SSC photo by Wynngd

Map of the Philippines showing Coron north of Palawan Province


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2008)

Pocholo said:


> Thanks. Yes, I myself is a Filipino-Spanish living in California. My grandparents speak fluent Spanish.


You look like so spanish


----------



## Pocholo (Dec 25, 2006)

frozen said:


> You look like so spanish


Haha, thanks. I'll take that as a compliment. 

Sometimes people start talking to me in Spanish only to realize that I don't speak Spanish at all. I can understand some of the words, it's just that I can't express myself in Spanish. The same is true with most Filipinos because Spanish was replaced by English as the medium of academic instruction decades ago. But we still use most Filipinized Spanish words like "lamesa", "puerta", "palenque", etc.


----------



## Jety (Jan 6, 2008)

wow those pics are very nice.. am a filipino but i never saw places like that before.


----------



## Jety (Jan 6, 2008)

pocholo can you speak filipino as well?


----------



## Pocholo (Dec 25, 2006)

Jety said:


> pocholo can you speak filipino as well?


Hell, yes! I'm 100% percent and proud Pinoy.


----------



## Pocholo (Dec 25, 2006)

Jety said:


> wow those pics are very nice.. am a filipino but i never saw places like that before.


You really should start seeing places outside Manila.


----------



## Jety (Jan 6, 2008)

really?? you dont look filipino at all!! your so white..


----------



## Pocholo (Dec 25, 2006)

Jety said:


> your so white..


No, I'm not. I'm brown, more like a latino. I have so many Filipino friends in LA who are whiter than me. I don't think I look so "white" in my picture either.


----------



## Jety (Jan 6, 2008)

oh am sorry.. i dont mean to offend you.. its just that you look so western


----------



## Pocholo (Dec 25, 2006)

Jety said:


> oh am sorry.. i dont mean to offend you.. its just that you look so western


No worries.


----------



## Pocholo (Dec 25, 2006)

First photo for today:
*Beautiful yet dangerous Mayon Volcano in Albay Province*









Map of the Philippines showing Mayon in Albay Province
















Its almost perfectly-shaped symmetric cone was formed through alternate pyroclastic and lava flows. Mayon is the most active volcano in the country, having erupted over 47 times in the past 400 years.[citation needed] It is located between the Eurasian and the Philippine Plate, at a convergent plate boundary: where a continental plate meets an oceanic plate, the lighter continental plate overrides the oceanic plate, forcing it down; magma is formed where the rock melts. Like other volcanoes located around the rim of the Pacific Ocean, Mayon is a part of the "Pacific Ring of Fire".


----------



## Pocholo (Dec 25, 2006)

Second Photo for today: 
*Wonderful Chocolate Hills in Bohol Province*









Map of the Philippines showing Chocolate Hills in Bohol Province 
















The Chocolate Hills is an unusual geological formation in Bohol, Philippines. It is composed of around 1,268 perfectly cone-shaped hills of about the same size, spread over an area of more than 50 square kilometers. They are covered in green grass that turns brown during the dry season, hence the name.


----------



## lochinvar (Jul 28, 2005)

This is a well-organized presentation, Pocholo. From the world map, to the provincial map, to the specific local map, then the picture. Congratulation.


----------



## OnTheEdge (Mar 15, 2006)

Pocholo said:


> Second Photo for today:
> *Wonderful Chocolate Hills in Bohol Province*
> 
> 
> ...


Have those ever been excavated to determine if they were built by ancient men?


----------



## Siopao (Jun 22, 2005)

Those hills are geological wonders! Only found in the Philippines!


----------



## Christendom (Apr 12, 2006)

Pocholo said:


> Second pic for today:
> 
> *Pamalican, Cuyo Group of Islands, Palawan Province*
> 
> ...



what a super beautiful those resorts,,,palawan province make one of the best tourist destination,,,found many of a world class resorts...thanks dude for starting on this thread


----------



## Pocholo (Dec 25, 2006)

Thanks for checking. Are you from Negros Island? I've heard of Antulang in Negros and it's an amazing beach too. Please post if you have pics of it.


----------



## walrus357 (Oct 22, 2006)

photo by dodongflores


----------



## Pocholo (Dec 25, 2006)

^^ Wonderful 2nd photo for today. That sight in Tagaytay is so breathtaking!


----------



## OtAkAw (Aug 5, 2004)

Great job here Pocholo! Truly magnificent pics. I myself am amazed by the photos despite having seen the sceneries depicted in them in other photos.


----------



## Pocholo (Dec 25, 2006)

OtAkAw said:


> Great job here Pocholo! Truly magnificent pics. I myself am amazed by the photos despite having seen the sceneries depicted in them in other photos.


Thanks 

It's WOW PHILIPPINES... and *WOW* means *W*orld *O*f *W*onders.


----------



## Pocholo (Dec 25, 2006)

1st and 2nd pic for today: 
*Calauit Island Game Preserve and Wildlife Sanctuary*

















Photos by Dave Deluria

Calauit one of the islands in Coron, north of Palawn Province. 
















The second set of Coron photos I posted, Calauit is a 3,700 hectare home for grazing giraffes, zebras, about half-dozen of antelope species and other exotic creatures roaming freely on their own island preserve. This is a sparsely occupied island within an hour's flight from Manila but a world away from the paths and byways of civilization.


----------



## flesh_is_weak (Jun 16, 2006)

*Osmeña Peak, Dalaguete, Cebu*







source: flickr.com

the highest among the limestone hills of the Mantalongon Range in the town of Dalaguete in the island of Cebu, it is also reputed to be the island's highest point. From the summit, one is rewarded by views of nearby Negros Island and the much smaller resort-island of Badian.


----------



## Animo (Oct 6, 2005)

Pocholo said:


> Oh, choc just posted a pic. That's very nice, I've been wanting to post the Phil. eagle but can't find a decent photo of it.


Hey Pocholo here is a better one! :cheers:

Conservation Breeding Program

The Philippine Eagle Foundation (PEF) is best known for the successful captive propagation of Philippine Eagles. Sixteen birds have been produced since 1992 at the Philippine Eagle Center using both cooperative artificial insemination and natural pairing techniques. The captive-bred eagles so far represent the most successful breeding of large tropical raptors in the world.

Activities in captive breeding management include the propagation of Philippine Eagles and other raptors, rearing and rehabilitation of injured birds, feeding and nutrition , cryogenic research, and the development of laboratory techniques. We continually seek innovations in cooperative artificial insemination techniques and natural breeding, rearing of young for imprinting, natural pairing, falconry and hacking, or release of eagles back to protected forests in the wild.

Aside from breeding Philippine Eagles, the Conservation Breeding Program has started venturing in the propagation of other species such as the White-bellied Sea Eagles, Scops Owls, Grey-headed Fishing Eagles, Serpent Eagles, and the Philippine Hawk Eagles. 

Philippine Eagle Center in _Malagos, Baguio District, Davao City_










Philippine Eagle


----------



## Animo (Oct 6, 2005)

OnTheEdge said:


> Have those ever been excavated to determine if they were built by ancient men?


This is the aerial view! Sorry, I know its only 2 photos a day but I just have the urge to clarify! :lol:


----------



## Pocholo (Dec 25, 2006)

Thank you for contributing guys but we need to maintain 2 pics per day. I started and set high standard for this thread so please post only your *BEST PHOTOS*. 

Here's the deal, somebody should PM me if he wants to post his pic and we will schedule it. We need to avoid posting more than 2 photos per day. I want to keep this thread organized and tidy.


----------



## mafic (Nov 8, 2007)

wow, surprised to see that phils has this piece of safari.


----------



## brownman (Dec 24, 2006)

Nice photos. Great job Pocholo.kay:


----------



## OshHisham (Nov 14, 2005)

Animo said:


> This is the aerial view! Sorry, I know its only 2 photos a day but I just have the urge to clarify! :lol:


is there any large settlement/city around that chocolate hills? it looks so empty...


----------



## the_islander (Jan 30, 2008)

Pocholo said:


> Second Photo for today:
> *Wonderful Chocolate Hills in Bohol Province*


i was wondring why nobody nominated the chocolate hills for the New 7 Wonders of Nature tilt...
we only got Tubbataha Reef at it. lone entry.


----------



## amigo32 (Apr 5, 2005)

Wow, I love this thread, it's so organized. Hope others would post maps too.

Great pics. Thanks a bunch Pocholo.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Lovely thread Pocholo. 
Thanks for spreading the Wealth of Wonders (WOW) in the Philippines.


----------



## Pocholo (Dec 25, 2006)

the_islander said:


> i was wondring why nobody nominated the chocolate hills for the New 7 Wonders of Nature tilt...
> we only got Tubbataha Reef at it. lone entry.


I went to that site and nominate the following:

1. St. Paul Subterranean River National Park (Underground River) 
2. Mayon Volcano
3. Chocolate Hills 

Please vote: www.new7wonders.com


----------



## Pocholo (Dec 25, 2006)

brownman said:


> Nice photos. Great job Pocholo.kay:





amigo32 said:


> Wow, I love this thread, it's so organized. Hope others would post maps too. Great pics. Thanks a bunch Pocholo.





shyaman said:


> Lovely thread Pocholo.
> Thanks for spreading the Wealth of Wonders (WOW) in the Philippines.


Thanks :cheers:

We'd also like to thank contributions by *chocolato, Animo, walrus* and *flesh is weak *to the thread.


----------



## Christendom (Apr 12, 2006)

Pocholo said:


> Thanks for checking. Are you from Negros Island? I've heard of Antulang in Negros and it's an amazing beach too. Please post if you have pics of it.


yes im from negros island,,,but i haven't yet visited to this resort you have mentioned...Just last year, the US-based Islands Magazine ranked Negros Oriental among the 20 best places in the world to live in. it has boasts to its world-class dive sites with beautiful, colorful and exotic marine wildlife around Apo Island which is located in the Negros Oriental Marine Conservation Park. Not only that, tourist will get a chance to see playful dolphins and pygmy sperm whales in Tañon Strait at Bais Bay. The province also boasts of spelunking, trekking and beach attractions. i already informed to the Philippine local forumer to post of their wow sites photos here including the Antulang Beach


----------



## ritche (Mar 7, 2006)

*Dumaguete and Oriental Negros*


----------



## Pocholo (Dec 25, 2006)

Nice photo for today. Please limit 2 photos per day.


----------



## nakoi28 (Jan 17, 2008)

*Intramuros, Manila: The Walled City.*


















inside of *San Agustin Church*, Intramuros.


----------



## Pocholo (Dec 25, 2006)

We appreciate the photo contributions but we should follow the rules...*ONLY 2 PHOTOS* per day please...hno:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=580600


----------



## diz (Nov 1, 2005)

What a pretty eagle.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

To maintain the standard of photos posted here similar to Pocholo's posts, may I suggest to those who wish to contribute some photos, PM them to Pocholo for him to schedule it. Let's not ruin the intent of this thread to showcase the best in the Philippines through high quality shots. There might be duplication of contributed photos as well (ie similar subjects/locations) and it would be nice if Pocholo can get hold of your photos for him to select the best. Don't you worry, he will give credit to the contributors.


----------



## Pocholo (Dec 25, 2006)

shyaman said:


> To maintain the standard of photos posted here similar to Pocholo's posts, may I suggest to those who wish to contribute some photos, PM them to Pocholo for him to schedule it. Let's not ruin the intent of this thread to showcase the best in the Philippines through high quality shots. There might be duplication of contributed photos as well (ie similar subjects/locations) and it would be nice if Pocholo can get hold of your photos for him to select the best. Don't you worry, he will give credit to the contributors.


Well said brotha!kay: That's what I've been preaching since day one. I may sound like a broken record...but yes!...that's what we want to attain.

Let's showcase the best, don't post random pics. Everybody can post in this thread but we set rules to maintain its standard and quality. Just like every right comes with responsibility.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

^^ Sending you the photos through PM would also mean that you can add a Philippine map showing the subject's location right after the photo like what you did in your posts. 

I hope everyone cooperates.


----------



## Pocholo (Dec 25, 2006)

1st and second photo for today:

*Tubbataha Reef *








Photo by Pinay Diver









Photo by Pinay Diver

*Tubbataha Reef *is a marine sanctuary protected as *Tubbataha Reef National Marine Park* located in the Sulu Sea. Declared a World Heritage Site by UNESCO, it has become a popular site for seasoned sports divers because of its coral “walls” where the shallow coral reef abruptly ends giving way to great depths. The seemingly diverse ecosystem of this sanctuary rivals the Great Barrier Reef and many are already endangered species. 

Tubbataha is home to giant jacks, hammerhead sharks, barracudas, manta rays, palm-sized moorish idols, parrot fish, moral eels, clownfish, lionfish and hawksbill sea turtles (Eretmochelys imbricata) which are endangered species.

Aside from being a marine sanctuary, Tubbataha is also renowned for being a bird sanctuary. A lighthouse islet, at the southern tip of the South Atoll, supports a large number of seabirds which nest there. Around the Tubbataha, there are tens of thousands of masked red-foot boobies, terns, and frigate birds resting during their annual migrations.









Map of the Philippines showing Tubbataha in Sulu Sea.


----------



## Pocholo (Dec 25, 2006)

A mod edits my thread title without the nerve and *COURTESY* to PM me!


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

^^ Uh uh...

Speaking of mods authority, I suggest that you can also request the mods to delete posts that do not conform to the rules of this thread. Since you're the originator, you have the right to do so.

It's good to see photos here that are uniform in size, similar degree of high resolution, informative but concise descriptions and a Philippine map to accompany the photo for location reference.

Keep them coming Poch kay:


----------



## Pocholo (Dec 25, 2006)

shyaman said:


> Keep them coming Poch kay:


:cheers:


----------



## Pocholo (Dec 25, 2006)

First and second pic for today:

*Vigan, Ilocos Sur - A World Heritage Site*








Photo by CB Agulto









Photo by CB Agulto

Vigan - built during the 16th century - is the most intact example of a Spanish colonial town in Asia, and is well-known for its cobblestone streets and a unique architecture that fuses Asian building design and construction with European colonial architecture and planning. The city is located on the western coast of the large island of Luzon, facing the South China Sea.
















Map of the Philippines showing Vigan in western coast of Luzon.


----------



## Ex!lE (Nov 21, 2006)

^ nice thread, pocholo. Beautiful photos. wow! Philippines!


----------



## mafic (Nov 8, 2007)

i love that underwater photo.


----------



## diz (Nov 1, 2005)

nice old colonial city. hopefully, they preserve it well.


----------



## diz (Nov 1, 2005)

To those Filipino forumers eager to post photos of the Philippines in this thread: Dont.

Leave it to the thread starter to post pics


----------



## mafic (Nov 8, 2007)

diz said:


> To those Filipino forumers eager to post photos of the Philippines in this thread: Dont.
> 
> Leave it to the thread starter to post pics


:rofl:


----------



## Pocholo (Dec 25, 2006)

1st and 2nd photo for today:

*6,000 year-old Banaue Rice Terraces, Ifugao Province*








Photo by Anej1030









Photo by Flos Carmeli

Unlike other rice terraces in the region, this ancient and sprawling man made structure was built between 2000 to 6000 years ago. That's during the Egyptian pyramid's time and thousands of years before it was copied by other countries in the region. The terraces were carved into the mountains of Ifugao with minimal equipment by ancestors of Batad indigenous people. They are are located approximately 1500 meters (5000 feet) above sea level and are fed by an ancient irrigation system from the rainforests above the terraces. This site was declared a UNESCO World Heritage Site.


----------



## mafic (Nov 8, 2007)

^^amazing, they call it stairway to heaven.


----------



## Shazzam (Jul 28, 2006)

Very nice shots of Ifugao Pocholo! Makes me want to go back and visit the place again. Thanks a lot!


----------



## OtAkAw (Aug 5, 2004)

oshkoshbgood said:


> is there any large settlement/city around that chocolate hills? it looks so empty...


I think only small towns are near. But it's better that way, urban conurbations especially when it's time for rapid expansion would just destroy those natural treasures.


----------



## Pocholo (Dec 25, 2006)

OtAkAw said:


> I think only small towns are near. But it's better that way, urban conurbations especially when it's time for rapid expansion would just destroy those natural treasures.


I guess it's part of the conservation program too.


----------



## Christendom (Apr 12, 2006)

^^that's so nice...so that this man-made wonder continue to maintain and remain in its historical scenery of the philippines ever


----------



## benchjade (May 9, 2007)

^^its not man-made.


----------



## dancethingy (Feb 7, 2004)

^^ was he referring to the chocolate hills or the rice terraces?


----------



## Christendom (Apr 12, 2006)

> benchjade said:
> 
> 
> > ^^its not man-made.
> ...


i mean the escalated haystack planted by the rice was a man-made artifact...chocolate hills of bohol is a natural wonder


----------



## benchjade (May 9, 2007)

^^yeah the rice terraces is man-made.


----------



## dancethingy (Feb 7, 2004)

Visiting banaue and sagada this first week of MAY! IM SO EXCITED!!!!!


----------



## Pocholo (Dec 25, 2006)

dancethingy said:


> Visiting banaue and sagada this first week of MAY! IM SO EXCITED!!!!!


What a coincidence that my photo for today is also of Sagada.

Enjoy your trip mate!


----------



## Anberlin (Aug 11, 2007)

THAT LAST ONE IS BEAUTIFUL :shocked:


----------



## Pocholo (Dec 25, 2006)

Sagada for today.

Sagada Rice Fields









Sumaguing Cave 









In Sagada you can do trekking and explore both caves and waterfalls. There's Yoghurt House that offers homemade yoghurt and muesli that is wonderful. There's also a restaurant (I forgot the name) which a French chef usually cook during Saturdays.









Sagada is located in Mountain Province


----------



## diz (Nov 1, 2005)

whoa ! weird formations on the caves. thanks =]


----------



## Shazzam (Jul 28, 2006)

First and last time I visited Sagada was September 1989, and it was truly an unforgetabble experience! I really wish I could go back there before arthritis starts preventing me from exploring the caves again!


----------



## Pocholo (Dec 25, 2006)

Shazzam said:


> First and last time I visited Sagada was September 1989, and it was truly an unforgetabble experience!


Mine was 2 years ago, first time to visit the country after 18 years!



Shazzam said:


> I really wish I could go back there before arthritis starts preventing me from exploring the caves again!


:lol:


----------



## Pocholo (Dec 25, 2006)

diz said:


> whoa ! weird formations on the caves. thanks =]





Shazzam said:


> Very nice shots of Ifugao Pocholo! Makes me want to go back and visit the place again. Thanks a lot!





`dlskt said:


> THAT LAST ONE IS BEAUTIFUL :shocked:


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

I've been to Sagada three times. Can't get enough of it! Been to Sumaguing cave 3x as well. 

The first time I went to Sagada in 1998, there was no cellphone signal nor a landline telephone. Inn owners used a CB radio to contact Manila for bookings. When I came back in 2002, the mobile telecom business finally infiltrated the place. But it doesn't inhibit me to go back once again in 2003. But instead of getting there via Baguio City, we took the Banaue-Bontoc route and had a fascinating stop over at the Banaue Rice Terraces as well.


----------



## Halabalooza (Feb 23, 2008)

so so beautiful


----------



## Pocholo (Dec 25, 2006)

^^Thanks.



shyaman said:


> I've been to Sagada three times. Can't get enough of it! Been to Sumaguing cave 3x as well.
> 
> The first time I went to Sagada in 1998, there was no cellphone signal nor a landline telephone. Inn owners used a CB radio to contact Manila for bookings. When I came back in 2002, the mobile telecom business finally infiltrated the place. But it doesn't inhibit me to go back once again in 2003. But instead of getting there via Baguio City, we took the Banaue-Bontoc route and had a fascinating stop over at the Banaue Rice Terraces as well.


Lucky guy. I'm planning a second vacation there too.


----------



## Pocholo (Dec 25, 2006)

First and second photo for today!

*Boracay Island, Aklan*


















Boracay - voted as one of the world's best beach with its blindingly white and powdery sand - is a tropical island located approximately 315km (200 miles) south of Manila and 2km off the northwest tip of the island of Panay in Aklan Province.


----------



## mafic (Nov 8, 2007)

boracay looks cozy and classy!


----------



## Christendom (Apr 12, 2006)

Halabalooza said:


> so so beautiful


it's better to develop at the middle of the terraces sphere...just like to put up of any of the recreational area and resorts so that it is more attractive to the tourists and visitors


----------



## Athenax (Aug 14, 2007)

The escalated rice fields look so amazing!


----------



## Pocholo (Dec 25, 2006)

Today's photos:

*Paoay Church, Ilocos Norte*








Flickr photo by Storm Crypt









Flickr photo by Cirred

History has it that the parish of Paoay in Ilocos Norte was founded by Augustinian Missionaries in 1593. The church walls are more than 1 meter thick -- made of coral stones. The design of the church is a mixture of Gothic, Oriental and Baroque influence. This church is now one of UNESCO’s World Heritage Sites.


----------



## Munichpictures1970 (Aug 2, 2007)

@ Pocholo: Great Pictures;


----------



## dancethingy (Feb 7, 2004)

^^ Im going there too during my vacation! AHhhh!!!!!!!! I can't wait..


----------



## Ton-Tille (Aug 19, 2007)

I want to go there!:drool::drool: And I will, someday


----------



## mafic (Nov 8, 2007)

nice new pictures. great selection of photos poch, they show different facets of philipino culture.


----------



## Pocholo (Dec 25, 2006)

mafic said:


> nice new pictures. great selection of photos poch, they show different facets of philipino culture.





Munichpictures1970 said:


> @ Pocholo: Great Pictures;


Thanks!



dancethingy said:


> ^^ Im going there too during my vacation! AHhhh!!!!!!!! I can't wait..





Ton-Tille said:


> I want to go there!:drool::drool: And I will, someday


That should be fun! Feel free to ask questions before you visit. Filipino forumers will be more than happy to provide you some info.


----------



## Pocholo (Dec 25, 2006)

Let's revisit the sea today:

*Anilao, Batangas*








Clownfish photo wysgal's flickr.









Tigerfish photo from Celina's flickr. 

Anilao is about three hours from Manila and is popular with divers and snorkelers. The waters surrounding the area are teeming with marine life, plenty of corals and amazing diversity of fish.


----------



## blkarr0ws (Dec 13, 2007)

dude why don't you advertisting more then this
like thailand does

so beautiful -0- thai use to be like this too
but after so many tourist many things get distroy


----------



## paw25694 (Nov 21, 2006)

http://i247.photobucket.com/albums/gg135/pochssc/sagada/sagada3.jpg
doesnt looked like rock  cool!


----------



## Pocholo (Dec 25, 2006)

blkarr0ws said:


> dude why don't you advertisting more then this
> like thailand does
> 
> so beautiful -0- thai use to be like this too
> but after so many tourist many things get distroy


Philippines has just started to pick up in terms of tourism. I think they've started to promote these attractions. 



paw25694 said:


> http://i247.photobucket.com/albums/gg135/pochssc/sagada/sagada3.jpg
> doesnt looked like rock  cool!


They aren't actually rocks. It's called - stalactites - formed by the deposition of calcium carbonate and other minerals, which is precipitated from mineralized water solutions.


----------



## paw25694 (Nov 21, 2006)

^ lol it looked like jelly


----------



## amras (Apr 18, 2004)

zyanz said:


> it's better to develop at the middle of the terraces sphere...just like to put up of any of the recreational area and resorts so that it is more attractive to the tourists and visitors


I disagree... We already have a lot of existing resorts, and still more being constructed. Doing what you've suggested, in my opinion, would just destroy the terraces in the long run. I'd say, just preserve the tranquility and natural beauty of the place.


----------



## Pocholo (Dec 25, 2006)

You've seen most from the countryside. Today, we'll visit a city!

*Makati City*








Flickr photo by jai.me









Flickr photo by lightning099

Makati - within the *National Capital Region* - is the major financial, commercial and economical hub of the Philippines. The city is often referred to as the financial capital of the Philippines since many global companies have their offices and headquarters in the city.


----------



## Christendom (Apr 12, 2006)

amras said:


> I disagree... We already have a lot of existing resorts, and still more being constructed. Doing what you've suggested, in my opinion, would just destroy the terraces in the long run. I'd say, just preserve the tranquility and natural beauty of the place.


your opinion is respected


----------



## amras (Apr 18, 2004)

well thank you


----------



## Pocholo (Dec 25, 2006)

Today's photos:

*Panglao Island, Bohol*








Flickr photo by wtb472









Flickr photo by wtb472

Panglao Island - one of Philippine's top tourist destinations - is located southwest of the island of Bohol and east of Cebu. About 250 new species of crustaceans and 2500 new species of mollusks were found around the island. It is claimed that Panglao alone has more marine biodiversity than Japan and the Mediterranean sea.


----------



## Christendom (Apr 12, 2006)

^^ cool...the 2nd pic of beach it looks like a heaven...no waterwave only the skywave...a heavenly colors of the quiet water...lols

philippines is so very blessed...rich of natural wonders...many other hidden treasures that needs to be discover and explore and to develop


----------



## diz (Nov 1, 2005)

zyanz said:


> it's better to develop at the middle of the terraces sphere...just like to put up of any of the recreational area and resorts so that it is more attractive to the tourists and visitors


putting up resorts at such fragile lands can destroy them.. it's better not to.


----------



## Christendom (Apr 12, 2006)

^^or perhaps a biodiversity conservation eco-tourism park


----------



## Shazzam (Jul 28, 2006)

zyanz said:


> it's better to develop at the middle of the terraces sphere...just like to put up of any of the recreational area and resorts so that it is more attractive to the tourists and visitors





amras said:


> I disagree... We already have a lot of existing resorts, and still more being constructed. Doing what you've suggested, in my opinion, would just destroy the terraces in the long run. I'd say, just preserve the tranquility and natural beauty of the place.


I certainly agree with what Amras said! You don't go there for the convenience that resorts normally give you. You go there to experience the wonder of nature!

I would love to go to Banaue again, and then to Sagada, via Bontoc, Mt. Province. The view along the roadtrip was breathtaking, specially along the Mountain Trail on my way to Baguio from Mt. Province! I hope to experience this again the next time I get the chance to go there.


----------



## Christendom (Apr 12, 2006)

*Sipalay City, Negros Occidental - Known as Jewel of Sugar Island of Negros*




























A jeweled City in Southern Negros that motivates its community in protecting its natural wonders to create a world-class haven through agro-aqua and industrial tourism for a sustained economic growth and development. 

Sipalay proudly showcases its stunning sites and wide array of tourism activities to offer to excursionists and tourists as it continues to mesmerize touring diving enthusiasts, spelunkers, trekkers and beachcombers. 
Source: http://www.sipalaycity.gov.ph/


----------



## diz (Nov 1, 2005)

^^ Seriously, please leave it to Pocholo... Even though he was absent for a few days.


----------



## Pocholo (Dec 25, 2006)

Sorry for the absence folks. I'm currently working on a project and dealing with crazy schedule traveling between Manila and LA every week!

Today's photos: 

*Freshly picked strawberries in La Trinidad Benguet.*








Flickr photo by diamonds

*La Trinidad flower farm.*








Flickr photo by Melo Villareal

Benguet is a landlocked province in the Philippines with strawberry and flower farms in La Trinidad among the interesting places.


----------



## Pocholo (Dec 25, 2006)

http://i161.photobucket.com/albums/t226/cosmosnegros/sipalay/2868759200094633352ZRTETS_fs.jpg

@ zyanz, ^^this is a good photo but you can resize it into 800x600 in photobucket to maintain similar sized photos in this thread. Thanks!


----------



## Christendom (Apr 12, 2006)

^^thank you Pocholo...it's done...sorry the map i posted is a negros island only,,,there's no whole map of the philippines w/ the Sipalay City marking found in wikipedia...

Benguet and Pampanga provinces are those of the Philippines flower bowl produces...^^cool flowery jungle...


----------



## Carlosh2 (Nov 9, 2007)

WONDERFUL


----------



## Pocholo (Dec 25, 2006)

Let's visit the summer capital!

*Camp John Hay, Baguio City*








Flickr photo by akumach

*Breathtaking view of Baguio Hills from Camp John Hay*









Baguio City - the summer capital of the Philippines - is at an altitude of approximately 1500 meters (5100 ft) in a moist tropical pine forest conducive to the growth of mossy plants and orchids. Baguio is an independent city within Benguet province.


----------



## red_jasper (Jun 19, 2007)

^^ nice photo of Camp John Hay's Manor Hotel :cheers:
i LOVE Baguio!


----------



## mafic (Nov 8, 2007)

baguio looks nice.


----------



## Pocholo (Dec 25, 2006)

Let's visit central Philippines today.

*Miag-ao Church, Iloilo*








Photo by Raf Certeza









Photo by Deck Chua

The Miag-ao Church was built in 1786 by Spanish Augustinian missionaries and was declared as part of the UNESCO World Heritage Site "Baroque Churches of the Philippines" in 1993. The church and its watchtowers were also built to defend the town and its people against raids by the Moros. It has thick walls with secret passages that it is sometimes referred to as the Miag-ao Fortress Church.


----------



## Pocholo (Dec 25, 2006)

Let's visit the south.

*Pearl Farm, Davao*








Flickr photo by lightning099









Flickr photo by rbaladiang

Davao has emerged as the business, investment and tourism hub for southern Philippines. The city boasts of some of the finest beaches and mountain resorts in the country. Davao City is the most livable city in the Philippines and among the 20 most livable cities in Asia.


----------



## Christendom (Apr 12, 2006)

Pocholo said:


> Let's visit central Philippines today.
> 
> *Miag-ao Church, Iloilo*
> 
> ...


i'd love to see all the old stone churches in iloilo,,,majestic centuries-old churches and architecturally distinct and made of Neo-classic styles...iloilo my second home province


----------



## Pocholo (Dec 25, 2006)

More of Pearl Farm view today.

*Pearl Farm, Davao*








Photo by Ian Ong









Photo by Ian Ong


----------



## quiksilver04 (Oct 27, 2006)

very pristine beachfront! the casitas looks very pinoy!


----------



## tanzirian (Jul 13, 2005)

Nice photos...love those Chocolate Hills!

Also very much appreciate the maps and captions. In so many of the photo threads on this site about various countries, I see pictures of beautiful places, but have not idea of their names or where exactly they are. I appreciate the extra effort, it helps a lot!


----------



## Pocholo (Dec 25, 2006)

quiksilver04 said:


> very pristine beachfront! the casitas looks very pinoy!





tanzirian said:


> Nice photos...love those Chocolate Hills!
> 
> Also very much appreciate the maps and captions. In so many of the photo threads on this site about various countries, I see pictures of beautiful places, but have not idea of their names or where exactly they are. I appreciate the extra effort, it helps a lot!


kay: Glad you guys liked it.


----------



## diz (Nov 1, 2005)

wow nice beach =]


----------



## Pocholo (Dec 25, 2006)

ZenChedi said:


> ^^ Nice photographs, I've been to Pampanga a couple of times already since my dad is from the town of Arayat itself. And in certain angles, views of the mountain, you can supposedly see the form of a woman lying down on the mountain top. I think the second photograph somewhat shows that angle but it isn't so clear. (or just try to use a bit of your imagination.. hehehe.. she's there..)


Cool, you have great imagination.


----------



## Christendom (Apr 12, 2006)

Pocholo said:


> Oh, you noticed it? Yeah, I think that's more appropriate than just following the "usual" thread titles in this section.


you're right dudekay:great slogan,,,appropriate to the title


----------



## Pocholo (Dec 25, 2006)

As you may notice folks, I already featured Coron, Palawan some few pages back. But I feel the urge to feature it AGAIN today because I fell in love with the place the first time I saw it. And Palawan is the country's most beautiful province, imo. And oh, did I say this is the first batch and there will be a second batch tomorrow?

So here it is:

*Coron, Palawan*








Photo by Edward Martinez









Photo by Edward Martinez


----------



## Pocholo (Dec 25, 2006)

Ok, here's the second set of Coron pics.









Flickr photo by aronlamerson









Flickr photo by aronlamerson

Coron is also known for several Japanese shipwrecks World War II vintage. The area around the wrecks have pleasant rock formations which provide for excellent snorkeling opportunities, with underwater visibility extending up to 80 feet. The water is usually calm, with almost no current. Coron is one of the most visited destinations for wreck diving in the Philippines. Wreck dive sites are found in a depth as shallow as 10-30 feet and as deep as 120-140 feet. Most are in the range of about 60-80 feet, perfect for sports divers.

The aquatic views from the sunken Japanese warships off these islands are listed in Forbes Traveler Magazine’s top 10 best scuba sites in the world.


----------



## mafic (Nov 8, 2007)

the limestone cliff looks so wonderful and the calm water is indeed perfect for kayak and snorkeling!


----------



## Pocholo (Dec 25, 2006)

*Whitewater Rafting in Cagayan de Oro*








Flickr photo by avelman









Flickr photo by avelman

The City of Cagayan de Oro is the provincial capital of Misamis Oriental along the northern coast of Mindanao. The city has 25 kilometers of coastline and a fine deep water harbor. Whitewater rafting along the Cagayan de Oro river has gained popularity since Philippine President Arroyo herself went whitewater rafting in 2002.


----------



## mafic (Nov 8, 2007)

beautiful but so much of the countryside photos here. hope you can post some urban photos too.


----------



## Pocholo (Dec 25, 2006)

^^Here's urban photos for you, hater!

*Ortigas Center, Metro Manila*


















Ortigas Center is Philippine's second most important commercial and business district after Makati. With an area of at least 100 hectares, the district is located at the boundary of three cities. It is home to many shopping malls, skyscrapers, and nightlife bars and restaurants. SM Megamall, world's largest mall during the 80's is located here. I won't put a map since everyone knows where Metro Manila is. :|


----------



## Pocholo (Dec 25, 2006)

*Scenic Loboc River, Bohol*








Photo by Monica Liane









Photo by Monica Liane

Local and foreign tourists who visit the town of Loboc must always include a cruise along the scenic and winding Loboc River, wherein lunch could only be on board on one of the town's native floating restaurant that serves fresh seafood and native dishes. The cruise along the emerald green Loboc River starts either from bridge of Loay or at the town's Poblacion. The motorized bancas and floating restaurants take cruisers upstream passing by nipa trees, coconuts and other tropical flora.


----------



## dancethingy (Feb 7, 2004)

beautiful pics pocholo, you are a great representative of the Philippines.


----------



## Pocholo (Dec 25, 2006)

dancethingy said:


> beautiful pics pocholo, you are a great representative of the Philippines.


Thanks.


----------



## Pocholo (Dec 25, 2006)

Folks, I need volunteers to take over this thread. I'll be busy travelling between LA and MLA in the next few days and I might not be able to update this thread anymore.


----------



## Sinjin P. (Jul 17, 2005)

*White Beach, Puerto Galera, Oriental Mindoro*


















photos by Sinjin

This coastal town is well known among tourists for its numerous pocket beaches and many snorkeling and diving spots. The area was designated a Man and Biosphere Reserve of UNESCO in 1973 and has some of the most diverse coral reef diving in Asia. The marine environment has benefited in recent years from the influx of tourist dollars. This has seen a huge reduction in the number of fishermen in the area, as they gain higher revenue from tourists.

Among the famous beaches in Puerto Galera is the White Beach. It has extensive beaches with first-class or economy-class accommodations and an active night life with their numerous beach-side bars and restaurants. White Beach is popular among local travelers.


----------



## red_jasper (Jun 19, 2007)

^^ glad to know that mod Sinjin took up the challenge of keeping this wonderful thread alive :cheers:


----------



## Shazzam (Jul 28, 2006)

That's great Sinj! I'm sure you'll get many photo contributions from our fellow pinoy SSC members here. With you around, I'm sure there'll be order in the postings, like what Pocholo has started.

Cheers to you Ambassador Sinj! :cheers:


----------



## Pocholo (Dec 25, 2006)

:applause:Bravo to our mod! Hundred percent agree with Shazzam and o[R]b'z2.


----------



## Sinjin P. (Jul 17, 2005)

o[R]b'z2 said:


> ^^ glad to know that mod Sinjin took up the challenge of keeping this wonderful thread alive :cheers:





Shazzam said:


> That's great Sinj! I'm sure you'll get many photo contributions from our fellow pinoy SSC members here. With you around, I'm sure there'll be order in the postings, like what Pocholo has started.
> 
> Cheers to you Ambassador Sinj! :cheers:





Pocholo said:


> :applause:Bravo to our mod! Hundred percent agree with Shazzam and o[R]b'z2.


Thanks guys. Now the pressure is upon me to continue the quality postings that Pocholo has started.


----------



## Sinjin P. (Jul 17, 2005)

*Mount Apo*









*Lake Venado*, which is just a few meters away from the peak, is believed to be enchanted.
_Flickr photo by _Zmen









*Mount Apo*, as can be seen from Davao City
_Flickr photo by _paprikaOptic

Mount Apo is a large stratovolcano on the island of Mindanao in the Philippines. It is the highest mountain in the country at 2,954 m (9,692 ft) and overlooks Davao City, a few kilometres to the northeast. Its name means "master" or "grandfather". Apo is flat topped, with three peaks, and is capped by a 500 meter wide volcanic crater containing a small crater lake. It is a source of geothermal energy, but the date of its most recent eruption is unknown, and none are verified in historic times.

Mount Apo is one of the most popular climbing destinations in the Philippines, and the summit is easy to reach. It was first climbed on October 10, 1880 by a party led by Don Joaquin Rajal.

Mount Apo is located in Cotabato, but can be accessed thru mountain trails of Kapatagan in Davao del Sur, Calinan in Davao City and the PNOC Geothermal Plant in Kidapawan City.


----------



## Pocholo (Dec 25, 2006)

Nice photos, Sinj. Keep us strong! kay:


----------



## Shazzam (Jul 28, 2006)

Congrats again Amba Sinj! More specially for putting things in order here the way Pocholo maintained it. Very nice work! :banana:


----------



## Sinjin P. (Jul 17, 2005)

*April 20, 2008*
*
St. Paul Subterranean River National Park*









_Flickr photo by _fotobumbong









_Flickr photo by _kdmurray


----------



## Sinjin P. (Jul 17, 2005)

*April 21, 2008*

*Mount Pinatubo Crater Lake*









_Flickr photo by _dudz_torres









_Flickr photo by _rhyss_zel


----------



## Sinjin P. (Jul 17, 2005)

*April 21, 2008*

*San Guillermo Church, Bacolor, Pampanga*


















_Flickr photos by _aaronpagabao

This church was half-buried after it was swamped by lahar during the 1991 Pinatubo eruption.


----------



## weirdo (Feb 15, 2003)

loving this thread. thanks guys. :cheers:

Sinjin, you might have lots of wonderful attractions lined up for the next few days already but i'll ask anyway for at least a day of metro cebu or a province of cebu photographs. i'm sure you've got a lot. thanks.


----------



## garzland (Mar 18, 2006)

^^Wow, I love the Mt. Pinatubo Crater Lake.. Seems very peaceful there!


----------



## nakoi28 (Jan 17, 2008)

^ Nah! You cant force me to go there.


----------



## Christendom (Apr 12, 2006)

cool...i like a peaceful places w/ a loving and romantic nature of scenceries...oh invite you to visit there but not a force invitation hah^^


----------



## icarusrising (Aug 5, 2007)

nakoi28 said:


> ^ Nah! You cant force me to go there.


But we have lots of lakes formed by volcanism. Taal lake is one of them. And Mount Pinatubo only erupts every 600 years or so. :cheers:


----------



## CybaSumo (Apr 29, 2008)

grat photos Pocholo, and so are the rest of the gang! thanks for sharing more of the philippines. even though im hearing bad things about it, those sceneries gives me a reason to go there!


----------



## IslandSon.PH (Jun 18, 2007)

^^ dont mind the media bro, just visit our humble land.


----------



## Sinjin P. (Jul 17, 2005)

*April 22, 2008*

*Anawangin Cove*


















_Flickr photos by _leinahtan

Anawangin Cove is a crescent shaped cove with a pristine white sand beach. What makes the place unique is the unusual riddle of tall pine trees flourishing round its vicinity. There are no roads leading to Anawangin. It is only accessible by a 30 minute boat ride from Pundaquit, San Antonio, Zambales or by a six-hour trek through hot, open trails thru the Pundaquit range. The cove's relative isolation has kept it free from development - as of this writing, there are no resorts on this sparkling piece of natural beauty, save for a few huts and deep wells.

Just behind the beach is the pine forest and a marsh, where one can find natural springs feeding to the sea. The area is home to a number of bird species.


----------



## Sinjin P. (Jul 17, 2005)

*April 23, 2008*

*Taal Basilica*









_Flickr photo by _Storm Crypt









_Flickr photo by _shockproofomeng

This is the Taal Basilica. Taal(province of Batangas) is one of the premiere towns in southern Luzon in the early years of the Spanish deceit, oppression and occupation. It was first built late in the 1500s in another place called San Nicolas. Taal Volcano erupted violently in the middle of the 1700s, destroying the church. Perhaps some of the oppressive Spanish friars, the bastards, who virtually subjected people in the name of Christianity was burned by the volcanic eruption also. With Filipino forced labor, the present church was rebuilt in 1755, and was destroyed again by an earthquake in 1849. It was then reconstructed in its present place in 1856 -- using forced labor again.

Architecturally, the church is primarily of Baroque design, and with its size, it was once regarded as the biggest church in the whole of East Asia. This place is currently included in the list of protected heritage sites.


----------



## Sinjin P. (Jul 17, 2005)

*April 24, 2008*

*Anilao*









_Jellyfish are not fish at all. They are invertebrates, relatives of corals and sea anemones. A jelly has no head, brain, heart, eyes, nor ears. it has no bones, either and is made up of 95% water. _









_An example of mutual symbiosis is the relationship between the clownfish and sea anemone _
_Flickr photos by _[email protected]


Anilao, Batangas is a very popular spot for diving and snorkeling. It is known worldwide. The waters are teeming with marine life, plenty of corals and amazing diversity of fishes. It is hard to imagine that this beautiful place is just about 3 to 4 hours from Manila.

The northwest shore of the Calumpang Peninsula, from Anilao to Bagalangit, is lined with plenty of good resorts that cater primarily to divers. From any of the resorts, you can rent a boat for island hopping or arrange for a dive tour and visit the superb diving spots, coves, and islands like the Sombrero and Maricaban islands.


----------



## Sinjin P. (Jul 17, 2005)

*April 25, 2008*

*Anilao*









_Feather duster fan worm _









_Flickr photos by _[email protected]


Anilao, Batangas is a very popular spot for diving and snorkeling. It is known worldwide. The waters are teeming with marine life, plenty of corals and amazing diversity of fishes. It is hard to imagine that this beautiful place is just about 3 to 4 hours from Manila.

The northwest shore of the Calumpang Peninsula, from Anilao to Bagalangit, is lined with plenty of good resorts that cater primarily to divers. From any of the resorts, you can rent a boat for island hopping or arrange for a dive tour and visit the superb diving spots, coves, and islands like the Sombrero and Maricaban islands.


----------



## monkey1 (Mar 25, 2007)

Sinjin P. said:


> *April 22, 2008*
> 
> *Anawangin Cove*
> 
> ...



WoW!.I wish i was lying in the sand there right now!.


----------



## Pocholo (Dec 25, 2006)

Thanks you for updating our "showcase" thread, Sinj.


----------



## Christendom (Apr 12, 2006)

Sinjin P. said:


> *April 22, 2008*
> 
> *Anawangin Cove*


super wow philippines...our ssc banner today is legazpi city, phillippines




Sinjin P. said:


> *April 24, 2008*
> 
> *Anilao*
> 
> ...


and oh this is my owned crystalball resemblance...cool


----------



## Askal82 (Dec 9, 2005)

Sinjin P. said:


> *April 14, 2008*
> 
> *Toyozu Resort, Nabunturan, Compostela Valley*
> 
> ...


I think they are algae that thrives on water with high sulfur content. The photos reminded me of Yellowstone National Park like this: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grand_Prismatic_Spring


----------



## Shazzam (Jul 28, 2006)

Pocholo said:


> Yay! I just got back from a vey exhausting and boring trip. 11 hours flight from Detroit to Nagoya and 4 hours from Nagoya to Manila!
> 
> Anyway, Sinj and folks did a good job here. Wonderful photos. Thank you guys for keeping this thread up! *I won't be able to post photos in the next few months still*, so I hope everyone contributes good quality photos (to help Sinj) and maintain the standard of our "showcase" thread.:cheers:





Sinjin P. said:


> Please respect the efforts of the threadstarter by following his rules! For now, I will take full responsibility of this thread until *June 2008*. Having failed posting in the past few days doesn't mean that I'm already abandoning this thread. I am a human being and I also have other things to do outside of SSC. Anyway, I will post photos that will make up for the missed days (April 14 - today). Thanks for your continued patronage to this thread. If you have any suggestions or contributions, feel free to send me a PM to ensure that there is harmony in the thread.


@ Sinj: make that until Pocholo is ready to take over administering this Thread again. Much to your credit, you made this orderly and very neat, very much like what Poch has started. Mabuhay ka!


----------



## amigo32 (Apr 5, 2005)

Pocholo said:


> Thanks you for updating our "showcase" thread, Sinj.


No more updates?


----------



## Sinjin P. (Jul 17, 2005)

Bump! Thanks for your continued support and patronage to this thread guys. Whoops, I missed almost 40 days of photo postings but don't worry, I'll make up for all of them.


----------



## Sinjin P. (Jul 17, 2005)

*April 26, 2008*

*Caramoan Peninsula*









_Green Lagoon in Matukad Island _









_Lajos Island_
_Flickr photos by _[URL="http://flickr.com/photos/wormulus/]Romulus Rueda[/URL]

Caramoan Peninsula is a hilly peninsula, with deep gorges and a rough, rocky terrain, located in north-east Camarines Sur, Bicol. The place has a National Park which has caves, limestone formations, white sandy beaches, an islet lake and a subterranean river, make it popular with tourists. It is accessible by public transport from the town of Caramoan, and local people have established trails in the park for visitors.


----------



## Sinjin P. (Jul 17, 2005)

*April 27, 2008*

*Caramoan Peninsula*









_One of the many limestone rocks _









_Elevated view of Matukad Island_
_Flickr photos by _[URL="http://flickr.com/photos/wormulus/]Romulus Rueda[/URL]


----------



## Sinjin P. (Jul 17, 2005)

*April 28, 2008*

*Caramoan Peninsula*









_Bushman's view _









_Crepuscular rays_
_Flickr photos by _[URL="http://flickr.com/photos/wormulus/]Romulus Rueda[/URL]


----------



## Sinjin P. (Jul 17, 2005)

*April 29, 2008*

*Caramoan Peninsula*


















_Green terrain of the Caramoan coastline_
_Flickr photos by _[URL="http://flickr.com/photos/wormulus/]Romulus Rueda[/URL]


----------



## Sinjin P. (Jul 17, 2005)

*April 30, 2008*

*Caramoan Peninsula*









_Solitary Boatman_









_Gota Beach_
_Flickr photos by _[URL="http://flickr.com/photos/wormulus/]Romulus Rueda[/URL]


----------



## Sinjin P. (Jul 17, 2005)

*May 1, 2008*

*Quezon National Park*









_How glorious a greeting the sun gives the mountains_
_Flickr photo by _Sir Mervs









_One of the many zigzag roads within the Quezon National Park_
_Flickr photo by _Weird Eye

Find yourself in a virgin forest teeming with numerous forms of wildlife like monkeys, deer, wild pigs, and monitor lizards. Feast your eyes upon the fascinating varieties of flora and be enthralled by the sound of birds like parrots, tarictic, calao, doves, pigeons and jungle fowls. Add to these a refreshing, soothing climate and you have a good description of the wonders offered by Quezon National Park.


----------



## Sinjin P. (Jul 17, 2005)

*May 2, 2008*

*Apo Reef*


















_Flickr photos by _Romulus Rueda

Apo Reef is the second largest contiguous coral reef in the world and the largest one in the Philippines. The Apo Reef Natural Park consists of the three islands. Apo Reef is the largest among the three islands. It has a shallow lagoon with a depth of 2 meters to 10 meters surrounded by mangrove forest which serves as source of food, nursery and spawning ground of several coastal and marine species of fauna and sanctuary of birds. Its diverse corals are approximately 34 sq. km. of reef where different species of fish, marine mammals and invertebrates thrive.


----------



## Sinjin P. (Jul 17, 2005)

*May 3, 2008*

*Apo Reef*


















_Flickr photos by _Romulus Rueda


----------



## Sinjin P. (Jul 17, 2005)

*May 4, 2008*

*Pandan Island*


















_Flickr photos by _Romulus Rueda

Pandan Island is a private island with a small resort on the West coast of Occidental Mindoro, Central Philippines.
After the island was 'discovered' and the resort established in 1986 by a French adventurer, this tropical island retreat has been voted time and again as one of the top resorts in the Philippines, not in terms of luxury but for it's quality of life and it's personalized atmosphere.

Pandan Island is for people who like to spend time in tropical surroundings without cars and television. A place where you are woken up by the singing of colorful birds, where there is only a palm tree between you and the sea, where you still know your neighbors and where you may even meet a sea turtle before having your breakfast .


----------



## Sinjin P. (Jul 17, 2005)

*May 5, 2008*

*Malapascua Island*









_The isolated part of malapascua island. No tourists, no boats, no cottages. Just the sand, the coconuts and the secluded beach. _









_The holy hour_
_Flickr photos by _Romulus Rueda

Malapascua is a tiny island, only about 2.5 kilometers long and 1km wide, located across a shallow strait from the northernmost tip of mainland Cebu island. The island is covered by the insular barangay of Logon (part of the Daanbantayan municipality), with eight hamlets.

As a diving destination, Malapascua was "discovered" fairly recently, only in the early 90s. The island was first known for its wide white sand beach, known as Bounty Beach; it has become known for its beautiful coral gardens and excellent dive spots nearby, including Monad Shoal, an underwater plateau where thresher sharks and manta rays can be sighted on a regular basis. To date, this is the only place in the world where divers can reliably sight thresher sharks.

Most of the islanders derive their livelihood from tourism, while some still rely on sustenance fishing and farming.


----------



## Sinjin P. (Jul 17, 2005)

*May 6, 2008*

*Malapascua Island*


















_Flickr photos by _Romulus Rueda


----------



## crappypants (Jan 9, 2007)

Pocholo said:


> First photo for today:
> *Beautiful yet dangerous Mayon Volcano in Albay Province*
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sinjin P. (Jul 17, 2005)

*May 7, 2008*

*Bagasbas Beach, Daet, Camarines Norte*









_Flickr photo by _me_traveller









_Flickr photo by _cedricvalera

Daet is a famous surfing spot among surfers worldwide especially its long stretch of beach in Bagasbas. Because of the attention it has gotten from the international surfing community, the Philippine Department of Tourism turned it into an internationally-accredited surfing spot.

Considered as one of the best surfing sites in the Philippines with swells reaching 3-6 feet, Bagasbas is ideal for beginners. On a lucky day it can reach up to eight feet.


----------



## Sinjin P. (Jul 17, 2005)

*May 8, 2008*

*Bagasbas Beach, Daet, Camarines Norte*


















_Flickr photos by _cedricvalera


----------



## Sinjin P. (Jul 17, 2005)

*May 9, 2008*

*Bagasbas Beach, Daet, Camarines Norte*









_Flickr photo by _tropicaleli









_Flickr photo by _islandboyinthecity3


----------



## Sinjin P. (Jul 17, 2005)

*May 10, 2008*

*Calaguas Islands*


















_Flickr photos by _allan_the_colorblind

The Calaguas Islands is a group of islands off the pacific coast of Camarines Norte. White sand beaches and fringing corals will welcome any visitors coming to see the beauty of the islands. Anyone dreaming of living on any of these islands will find life here a breeze.


----------



## Sinjin P. (Jul 17, 2005)

*May 11, 2008*

*Calaguas Islands*









_Flickr photo by _masarap









_Flickr photo by _Ronald C. Rivera


Fort Pilar (In Spanish Real Fuerza de Nuestra Señora del Pilar de Zaragoza) is a 17th century military defence fortress built by the Spanish colonial government in Zamboanga City on Mindanao Island in the Philippines.

In defense against pirates and raiders of the sultans of Mindanao and Jolo and upon the requests of the Jesuit missionaries and Bishop Fray Pedro of Cebu, the Spanish governor Don Juan Cerezo Salamanca approved the building of a stone fort in the year 1635. The fort was originally called "Real Fuerza de San Jose".


----------



## Sinjin P. (Jul 17, 2005)

*May 12, 2008*

*Tawi-Tawi*









_Tawi-Tawi Provincial Capitol_
_Flickr photo by _majhalia









_Virgin white beach_
_Flickr photo by _karmishra

Tawi-Tawi is an island province of the Philippines located in the Autonomous Region in Muslim Mindanao (ARMM). The capital of Tawi-Tawi is Bongao. The province is the southernmost of the country sharing sea borders with the Malaysian State of Sabah and the Indonesian Kalimantan province. To the northeast lies the province of Sulu and to the west is Sabah in Malaysia. Tawi-Tawi also covers some islands in the Sulu Sea to the northwest, the Cagayan de Tawi-Tawi Island and the Turtle Islands, just 20 kilometers away from Sabah.


----------



## Sinjin P. (Jul 17, 2005)

*May 13, 2008*

*Camiguin*









_Underground Cemetery_









_White Island_
_Flickr photos by _Ian Ong

Camiguin is a small island province of the Philippines off the northern coast of Mindanao. It belongs to the Northern Mindanao region.

Its capital is Mambajao and it is the second-smallest province both in population and land area. Only Batanes is smaller. The island of Camiguin is in the Bohol Sea about 10 kilometers north of Misamis Oriental.


----------



## Sinjin P. (Jul 17, 2005)

*May 14, 2008*

*Camiguin*









_White Island_
_Flickr photo by _Michelle Lyles









_White Island_
_Flickr photo by _Storm Crypt


----------



## Sinjin P. (Jul 17, 2005)

*May 15, 2008*

*Camiguin*









_White Island_









_White Island_
_Flickr photos by _Ian Ong


----------



## Sinjin P. (Jul 17, 2005)

*May 16, 2008*

*Ardent Hot Springs*









_Flickr photo by _Storm Crypt









_Flickr photo by _Benny Yap

The resort is located six kilometers southwest of Mambajao in Esperanza, Tagdo, Mambajao and is the most popular of Camiguin's hot springs. The hot spa at the resort is a natural pool of about 40 deg C coming from the bowels of Mt. Hibok-Hibok. It has a four-tiered pool of varying depths and warmth. the hottest and shallowest is on top. There are cottages, a restaurant, bar, coffee shop, and dormitory facilities provided for local and foreign tourists. The ideal time for swimming is early morning or late afternoon. Because of the hot temperature of its pools, the suggested length of bathing should not be more than 20 minutes. Dipping in its hot water is a best treatment for any therapeutic ailment since it contains sulphur, which is said to be a medicinal element that may cure some illnesses. Picnic huts, cook-out facilities and restrooms have been put up to accommodate the increasing number of visitors. The resort, with its lush vegetation, offers the serenity and restfulness of quiet and peaceful surroundings.


----------



## neverwinter (Mar 14, 2007)

Sinjin P. said:


> *April 27, 2008*
> 
> *Caramoan Peninsula*
> 
> ...


My jaw dropped. :eek2:

Grabe, sobrang ganda sa Caramoan Peninsula. Pupuntahan namin 'yan sa sembreak!


----------



## nakoi28 (Jan 17, 2008)

Up for my one of the favorite threads.


----------



## Sinjin P. (Jul 17, 2005)

nakoi28 said:


> Up for my one of the favorite threads.


Please don't unnecessarily bump the thread as it may be considered as spamming. I'm still waiting to get a stable internet connection so that I could publish the next set of updates. Thanks!


----------



## girlicious_likeme (Jun 12, 2008)

Wow, that is so "maganda".

Am I right? Because I asked my filipino friend here. lol


----------



## walrus357 (Oct 22, 2006)

Bacuit bay, El Nido, Palawan, Philippines 

photo credit goes to ORLY ARCELAO. the pic is posted in flickr...


----------



## Sinjin P. (Jul 17, 2005)

*June 29 - July 5, 2008*

*Abra River, Ilocos Sur*









_Flickr photo by _Raph Cocson









_Flickr photo by _Storm Crypt

This is the Abra River. It passes close to the city of Vigan, Ilocos Sur before flowing out to the South China Sea. Its source is deep in the Cordillera Region.


----------



## Sinjin P. (Jul 17, 2005)

Hi guys, I'd just like to inform everyone that I'll be reducing the frequency of posts in this thread to just 2 photos a week since it is really quite difficult to find high-resolution photos of the Philippines online. Hope you understand and thank you for your continued support.


----------



## quiksilver04 (Oct 27, 2006)

no problem cause we can stare in this breath-taking pics of our country for a whole week! sinj thanks for keeping the pics clear and magnificent!!


----------



## red_jasper (Jun 19, 2007)

girlicious_likeme said:


> Wow, that is so "maganda".
> 
> Am I right? Because I asked my filipino friend here. lol


kay:

"maganda" = beautiful


----------



## greenarcher (Jul 14, 2008)

im surprised no one has posted a pic of the wonderful cagsawa church ruins yet. 

request request! hehehe


----------



## Xeon (Sep 3, 2005)

pls. delete this sry


----------



## Xeon (Sep 3, 2005)

July 21, 2008

*Sohoton Cove, Bucos Grande Island, Surigao del Norte*









Flickr photo by
si_roche_ito


Shallow water engulfed by flora and multiple small islands. Nature in its pristine & natural form 


LOCATION MAP


----------



## jaygold06 (Sep 2, 2007)

hope to see more amazing and interesting photos of the philippines.. make this thread alive again.


----------



## concern (May 26, 2007)

wow Philippines! super ganda..


----------



## Dreamtofly (Jul 31, 2008)

*Romblon, Philippines*




























Truly Paradise


----------



## Christendom (Apr 12, 2006)

Sinjin P. said:


> *June 29 - July 5, 2008*
> 
> *Abra River, Ilocos Sur*
> 
> ...


i love to date here w/ my hmmmm'burger,,,romantic


----------



## [dx] (Oct 7, 2004)

Legazpi City and Mayon Volcano



[dx] said:


> these amazing photos are by tomfalconjr


----------



## ericlucky290 (Dec 3, 2007)

*Chocolate Hills, Bohol*


----------



## Waldenstrom (Dec 13, 2006)

*Batulao, Batangas*

by roxj


----------



## Waldenstrom (Dec 13, 2006)

BATANES ISLANDS









_Above photo by mediamomma_



























_Above photos by estan_

_from flickr_









*Naidi Hills, Basco, Batanes | Photo by Farl*









*Hills of Chadpidan, Basco, Batanes | Photo by Farl*


----------



## Waldenstrom (Dec 13, 2006)

The Queen City of the South ... CEBU!!!









by slerz

:cheers:


----------



## Waldenstrom (Dec 13, 2006)

*Makati, MANILA* 









by thecity


----------



## Waldenstrom (Dec 13, 2006)

Kamay ni Hesus (Hand of Jesus), Lucban, Quezon Province









by thomwatson


----------



## jaygold06 (Sep 2, 2007)

WoW Philippines! wonderful pictures


----------



## ZIG (Oct 7, 2005)

Beautiful Philippines as always.

Sad to see however that the thread started by Pocholo and later on maintained by Sinjin is not organized anymore. The thread would have been nicer if only rules set by the TS have been followed.


----------



## jaygold06 (Sep 2, 2007)

Philippine International Hot Air Balloon Fietsa


----------



## jaygold06 (Sep 2, 2007)

Antulang Beach Resort, Dumaguete


----------



## jaygold06 (Sep 2, 2007)

Tagaytay Highlands

More of Tagaytay Highlands


----------



## RonnieR (Jul 13, 2007)

Tagaytay highlands

from tagacvsuako










from mirafreeadslisting


----------



## jaygold06 (Sep 2, 2007)

Boracay


----------



## Julandronic (Feb 9, 2009)

Wow..wonderfull country, I must visit some day....:cheers:


----------



## dancethingy (Feb 7, 2004)

WOw, is that a hotel??



RonnieR said:


> Tagaytay highlands
> 
> from tagacvsuako
> 
> ...


----------



## RonnieR (Jul 13, 2007)

Julandronic said:


> Wow..wonderfull country, I must visit some day....:cheers:


Thanks...you'll be amazed to see the Spanish influence in our country from the names of the people, streets, places, language, food, churches, etc.



dancethingy said:


> WOw, is that a hotel??


No, the units are privately owned. Beautiful place in Tagaytay.


----------



## WladYslaW (Mar 8, 2007)

jaygold06 said:


>


A nice picture! Are here the sharks?


----------



## RonnieR (Jul 13, 2007)

WladYslaW said:


> A nice picture! Are here the sharks?


No sharks in this area. The place is good for diving, among other activities. They have a website.  



> http://www.antulang.com/new/main.html


----------



## Julandronic (Feb 9, 2009)

RonnieR said:


> Thanks...you'll be amazed to see the Spanish influence in our country from the names of the people, streets, places, language, food, churches, etc.


Yes,i know,a very interesting cultural mixture


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

I like Filipinas. m))


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

*Hagonoy Island Bislig Bay, Surigao del Sur*


----------



## RonnieR (Jul 13, 2007)

*"SEMANA SANTA" OR HOLY WEEK IN THE PHILIPPINES, 85% OF 90 MILLION FILIPINOS ARE CATHOLICS*



icarusrising said:


> I see. That would probably distinguish visita iglesia being done in Cebu.
> 
> Other places in the Philippines that I can think of as having their distinct ways of observing Semana Santa are...
> 
> ...


more, pls. go to:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=828424


----------



## skinheadz (Jan 21, 2009)

*BORACAY* is once again included in *Yahoo Travel's 2008 10 MOST POPULAR BEACH DESTINATIONS IN THE WORLD..*

http://travel.yahoo.com/beach

:banana::banana::banana:

***credits to the photographers..


----------



## skinheadz (Jan 21, 2009)

Taken from Phillipine Forums Thread:
Subic - Clark - Tarlac Expressway (SCTex)



kiretoce said:


> Approaching Dinalupihan tollgate...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





kiretoce said:


> 'wellwishers'
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## WladYslaW (Mar 8, 2007)

skinheadz said:


>


Amazing photo! Well I am looking forward to meet the summer in this place! :lol:


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

Nice boracay.... truly amazing....


----------



## qwert_guy (Oct 3, 2007)

very nice


----------



## Julandronic (Feb 9, 2009)

Wonderfull Boracay,and the Easter celebrations are very interesting too! thanx for sharing :cheers:


----------



## marcetw (Dec 14, 2008)

skinheadz said:


> *BORACAY* is once again included in *Yahoo Travel's 2008 10 MOST POPULAR BEACH DESTINATIONS IN THE WORLD..*
> 
> http://travel.yahoo.com/beach
> 
> ...


I've been in Boracay! It is one of my fav places that I've been so far! Amazing!!!


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

I havent been to boracay but it seems i started love it...


----------



## marcetw (Dec 14, 2008)

*Boracay Trip (Feb-2008)*


----------



## marcetw (Dec 14, 2008)

More pix!


----------



## Animo (Oct 6, 2005)

^^ Marce, you a long way from home. Hahaha, nice. My 1st Spanish teacher was from Paraguay. Nice photos.


----------



## bakasaurus (Jan 16, 2009)

*Palawan*









Kayangan Lake, Coron









Big Lagoon, El Nido









El Nido Beach










Shrine, El Nido






























From our trip last April 4 to 13 :cheers:


----------



## bakasaurus (Jan 16, 2009)

Sorry for the DP.


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

wow Philippines....:cheers::cheers:


----------



## JeyKey172 (Jul 9, 2007)

Palawan looks awesome :drool:


----------



## Kintoy (Apr 20, 2009)

*Houses on Stilts, Coron Island, Palawan*

the houses are occupied by the Tagbanua caretakers of the island. They are near the entrance to the path going to Kayangan Lake, a holy site for the native Tagbanuas who live on the island


----------



## Kintoy (Apr 20, 2009)

*Cathedral dive site, Anilao, Batangas*

me and my friends diving at the Cathedral dive site, in Anilao. This is about 65 ft deep. The cross was blessed by Pope John Paul II and was put there by former Philippine president Fidel Ramos (that's me in the foreground)


----------



## Kintoy (Apr 20, 2009)

*Mount Pinatubo Crater Lake*

What's left of the 1991 explosion of Mt. Pinatubo


----------



## 808 state (Feb 10, 2009)

*CAMSUR WATERSPORTS COMPLEX - PILI, CAMARINES SUR*



































Photo credit: lizza0222


----------



## 808 state (Feb 10, 2009)

*NAMI RESORT - BORACAY, AKLAN*








Photo credit: paynepat44


----------



## 808 state (Feb 10, 2009)

*CAMIGUIN ISLAND, CAMIGUIN*

















Photo credit: paynepat44


----------



## 808 state (Feb 10, 2009)

*SAN JUANICO BRIDGE - LEYTE & SAMAR*








Photo credit: mikes&mug


----------



## 808 state (Feb 10, 2009)

*DAKAK - ZAMBOANGA DEL NORTE*








Photo credit: so blessed!


----------



## 808 state (Feb 10, 2009)

*MANILA BAY - MANILA*

















Photo credit: fountainlady


----------



## 808 state (Feb 10, 2009)

*BANAUE, IFUGAO*








Photo credit: Ian Ong


----------



## 808 state (Feb 10, 2009)

*BAGUIO CITY*








Photo credit: donalrey









Photo credit: Vher Paulino and Rhenz carlo


----------



## 808 state (Feb 10, 2009)

*LAPU-LAPU CITY*








Photo credit: agel tio









Photo credit: A.Harris









Photo credit: donalrey of flickr


----------



## 808 state (Feb 10, 2009)

*CEBU CITY*

















Photo credit: doneer4th (busy)


----------



## 808 state (Feb 10, 2009)

*TAGUIG CITY*








Photo credit: iamglennigallery


----------



## 808 state (Feb 10, 2009)

*MANDALUYONG CITY*








Photo credit: Jun Acullador


----------



## 808 state (Feb 10, 2009)

*CULTURAL CENTER OF THE PHILIPPINES - MANILA*








Photo credit: acermate433


----------



## 808 state (Feb 10, 2009)

*THE CAPITAL, CITY OF MANILA*








Photo credit: davedeluria


----------



## 808 state (Feb 10, 2009)

*SM MEGAMALL (the Philippines' third largest mall) - ORTIGAS*








Photo credit: connnspicuous


----------



## 808 state (Feb 10, 2009)

*SM MALL NORTH EDSA (the Philippines' largest shopping mall) - QUEZON CITY* 








Photo credit: jiformales


----------



## 808 state (Feb 10, 2009)

*SM MALL OF ASIA (the Philippines' second largest) - PASAY CITY*








Photo credit: Ian Ong









Photo credit: i3choyz









Photo credit: taga libertad


----------



## 808 state (Feb 10, 2009)

*MONACO SUITES DE BORACAY - BORACAY, AKLAN*

















Photo credit: Monaco Suites de Boracay


----------



## 808 state (Feb 10, 2009)

*DAVAO CITY*








Photo credit: cindz


----------



## manila_boy (Sep 19, 2004)

muntinlupa city (from phil forum)


----------



## 808 state (Feb 10, 2009)

*QUEZON CITY*








Photo credit: Jun Acullador


----------



## 808 state (Feb 10, 2009)

*LUNETA PARK - MANILA*








Photo credit: global trucker


----------



## 808 state (Feb 10, 2009)

*SANTOL, LA UNION*








Photo credit: tootsrey


----------



## 808 state (Feb 10, 2009)

*CALASIAO CHURCH - CALASIAO, PANGASINAN*








Photo credit: ~MVI~


----------



## 808 state (Feb 10, 2009)

*METROPOLITAN MANILA*


rapuy said:


> More metro manila panoramas...


----------



## tonyssa (Aug 14, 2007)

Amazing pics!


----------



## 808 state (Feb 10, 2009)

^^ muito obrigado!:cheers:


----------



## 808 state (Feb 10, 2009)

*TAGUIG CITY*


Edmundtanso said:


>


----------



## 808 state (Feb 10, 2009)

*Mt. Pinatubo Crater Lake - Zambales*








Photo credit: Quest to Capture


----------



## 808 state (Feb 10, 2009)

*THE PENINSULA - MANILA*








Photo credit: jvsanmig photography


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

amazing pics 808 state


----------



## TeslaCoil (Apr 27, 2009)

great pictures.


----------



## bOrN2BwILd (Oct 4, 2008)

many thanx for the great pics !!! :applause:


----------



## 808 state (Feb 10, 2009)

bOrN2BwILd said:


> many thanx for the great pics !!! :applause:


you're welcome, thanks to the photographers/owners of the pictures! let's give them their due:cheers:




gabo79 said:


> amazing pics 808 state


you're welcome gabo79! keep on visiting this thread for more updates



TeslaCoil said:


> great pictures.


indeed! I am absolutely stunned


----------



## 808 state (Feb 10, 2009)

*AMBUKLAO DAM - BOKOD, BENGUET*








Photo credit: anne jimenez


----------



## 808 state (Feb 10, 2009)

*MC DONALD'S VIGAN - VIGAN CITY, ILOCOS SUR*








Photo credit: holidayannm


----------



## 808 state (Feb 10, 2009)

*TAOIST TEMPLE - CEBU CITY*








Photo credit: beningh


----------



## 808 state (Feb 10, 2009)

*BURNHAM PARK - BAGUIO CITY*








Photo credit: scion cho


----------



## 808 state (Feb 10, 2009)

*UNIVERSITY OF STO. TOMAS - MANILA*








Photo credit: elmo0


----------



## 808 state (Feb 10, 2009)

*THE MANSION - BAGUIO *








Photo credit: Carl James









Photo credit: Sir Mervs


----------



## 808 state (Feb 10, 2009)

*BACUIT BAY, EL NIDO, PALAWAN*

















Photo credit: Tao Philippines


----------



## 808 state (Feb 10, 2009)

*ROXAS BOULEVARD - CITY OF MANILA*








Photo credit: erywin


----------



## WasanUKboy (Jul 10, 2008)

yawn...


----------



## 808 state (Feb 10, 2009)

*BURGOS, ILOCOS NORTE*








Photo credit: Toca la Canon









Photo credit: jonah dizon


----------



## mhek (Sep 26, 2008)

*Crystal Cove, Boracay Island*


----------



## mhek (Sep 26, 2008)

*Taal Lake and Taal Volcano, Batangas*


----------



## xavarreiro (May 30, 2009)

beautiful city manila


----------



## mhek (Sep 26, 2008)

*Boracay Island, Aklan*


----------



## mhek (Sep 26, 2008)

*Mayon Volcano*


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

^^ Nice symmetrical volcano.


----------



## mhek (Sep 26, 2008)

*Mt. Makiling*, Laguna


----------



## mhek (Sep 26, 2008)

*Pearl Farm, Davao*









Photo by Ian Ong









Photo by Ian Ong


----------



## Kintoy (Apr 20, 2009)

surfing in San Juan, La Union










[personal photo, by RV]


----------



## mhek (Sep 26, 2008)

*Masskara Festival, Bacolod City*


----------



## xavarreiro (May 30, 2009)

nice photo


----------



## melirosenthal (Jun 23, 2009)

nice places


----------



## 808 state (Feb 10, 2009)

melirosenthal said:


> nice places





xavarreiro said:


> nice photo


thank you!


----------



## mhek (Sep 26, 2008)

more of *Boracay Island*


----------



## 69Ketchup (Apr 17, 2009)

What a superb country «««««


----------



## mhek (Sep 26, 2008)

*Fort Santiago, Intramuros, Manila*


----------



## brockupo (Dec 28, 2008)

*Apulit Island, Taytay, Palawan, Philippines* 












































http://www.elnidoresorts.com/apulit-island/
*Miniloc Island, Elnido, Palawan, Philippines* 








http://www.elnidoresorts.com/miniloc/
*White Beach Boracay Philippines Drone Aerial*




*Bonifacio Global City Philippines Joyride 2016* 




*Falling in love with the Philippines *




*Mall of Asia and Bay City Joyride Philippines* 




*El Nido Palawan HD Philippines*












https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15028590699/
*Entalula Island Elnido, Palawan, Philippines* 








http://www.elnidoresorts.com/activities-and-destinations/
*For more Photos Visit* - *Some damn Breathtaking Philippines Travel Pictures*
http://philippines.forumsland.com/philippines-about2-0-asc-0.html _*PHILIPPINES 7,107 ISLAND PARADISE*_
*House And Land* *IN THE PHILIPPINES*
http://www.filbuild.com/


----------



## brockupo (Dec 28, 2008)

*Sinulog Cebu 2015* 








https://www.flickr.com/photos/eht/15759563663/in/photostream/








https://www.flickr.com/photos/philippine-travelclub_com/16304804886/








https://www.flickr.com/photos/edgarjediza/16313701296








https://www.flickr.com/photos/markie_photography/16307894405/in/photostream/








https://www.flickr.com/photos/kidjoe/16275454082/in/photostream/
*For more Photos Visit* - *Some damn Breathtaking Philippines Travel Pictures*
http://philippines.forumsland.com/philippines-about2-0-asc-0.html _*PHILIPPINES 7,107 ISLAND PARADISE*_
*House And Land* *IN THE PHILIPPINES*
http://www.filbuild.com/


----------



## brockupo (Dec 28, 2008)

*EASTWOOD CITY MANILA Philippines*


ericyanson said:


>


*For more Photos Visit* - *Some damn Breathtaking Philippines Travel Pictures*
http://philippines.forumsland.com/philippines-about2-0-asc-0.html _*PHILIPPINES 7,107 ISLAND PARADISE*_
*House And Land* *IN THE PHILIPPINES*
http://www.filbuild.com/


----------



## brockupo (Dec 28, 2008)

*Cuatro Islands, Leyte, Philippines* 
https://www.flickr.com/photos/jpleo/sets/72157651584283685
Shadows and Dead Tree by engrjpleo, on Flickr
Sandbar at Low Tide by engrjpleo, on Flickr
Cuatro Islas by engrjpleo, on Flickr
*Cuatro Islands, Leyte, Philippines* 
Digyo Island by engrjpleo, on Flickr
Liquid Crystal by engrjpleo, on Flickr
Beach Morning Glory by engrjpleo, on Flickr
*Cuatro Islands, Leyte, Philippines* 
Deserted Beach by engrjpleo, on Flickr
Seaside Escape by engrjpleo, on Flickr
*Lagen Island Elnido Philippines*
Lagen Island Elnido Philippines1i by nyabud, on Flickr
*Tao Expedition Philippines 2016 islands to islands to islands and so on* 




*Old Manila, Makati, Moa, Tagaytay Philippines*




*Gopro Philippines Panglao Island, Boracay Island, Malapascua Island, Cebu Island, Kalanggaman Island*




*Video Trip of the Philippines El Nido, Coron Palawan, Cebu, Kalangamann Island Leyte, Borocay*




*Balicasag Island, Philippines *




*Philippines Trip Cebu,Bohol Adventure, Palawan,El Nido,Manila,Pamilacan Island*




*Dream life in Philippines - Asia, Boracay, Bohol Islands,Bohol Adventure Park*




*Philippines Paradise Islands & Beaches Palawan, Cebu, Coron, El Nido, Busuanga, Siquijor, Malapascua, Bantayan Island and Siargao*




*Hundred Islands in Alaminos Philippines*












https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15028590699/
*Pangulasian Island Elnido Philippines*








http://www.smartotels.co.uk/partners/malaysia/85-partner-philippines.html
*For more Photos Visit* - *Some damn Breathtaking Philippines Travel Pictures*
http://philippines.forumsland.com/philippines-about2-0-asc-0.html _*PHILIPPINES 7,107 ISLAND PARADISE*_
*House And Land* *IN THE PHILIPPINES*
http://www.filbuild.com/


----------



## brockupo (Dec 28, 2008)

*Bonifacio Global City, Taguig Manila Philippines*


Jose Mari said:


> *Fort Bonifacio*
> 
> _04|03|2015_
> 
> ...


*For more Photos Visit* - *Some damn Breathtaking Philippines Travel Pictures*
http://philippines.forumsland.com/philippines-about2-0-asc-0.html _*PHILIPPINES 7,107 ISLAND PARADISE*_
*House And Land* *IN THE PHILIPPINES*
http://www.filbuild.com/


----------



## brockupo (Dec 28, 2008)

*Batad Rice Terraces Philippines*
Batad Rice Terraces Philippines4a by nyabud, on Flickr
Batad Rice Terraces Philippines5a by nyabud, on Flickr
Batad Rice Terraces Philippines6a by nyabud, on Flickr
Batad Rice Terraces Philippines7a by nyabud, on Flickr
*For more Photos Visit* - *Some damn Breathtaking Philippines Travel Pictures*
http://philippines.forumsland.com/philippines-about2-0-asc-0.html _*PHILIPPINES 7,107 ISLAND PARADISE*_
*House And Land* *IN THE PHILIPPINES*
http://www.filbuild.com/


----------



## brockupo (Dec 28, 2008)

*Bird Eye View of Manila BGC Philippines by Stardex*








https://www.flickr.com/photos/stardex/17009068375/in/photostream/
*For more Photos Visit* - *Some damn Breathtaking Philippines Travel Pictures*
http://philippines.forumsland.com/philippines-about2-0-asc-0.html _*PHILIPPINES 7,107 ISLAND PARADISE*_
*House And Land* *IN THE PHILIPPINES*
http://www.filbuild.com/


----------



## brockupo (Dec 28, 2008)

*Malapascua Island, Philippines*
Malapascua Island, Philippines by mikedr200, on Flickr
*Calintaan Island, Matnog, Sorsogon, Philippines*








https://www.flickr.com/photos/macoykolokoy/17046947982
*Honda Bay Islands, Puerto Princesa, Philippines*
String of pearls by The Wandering Angel, on Flickr
*Camping At Toby And Thelma's Port Barton Palawan Philippines 2015*




*Found Ourselves Some Treasure Philippines Manila,Wawa Dam Rizal,Tagatay Taal,Puerto Princesa, Sabang,El Nido Islands 2015*




*Cebu South Vacation - Oslob - Tumalog Falls, Moalboal Basdaku Beach - Kawasan Falls*












https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15028590699/
*Bulog Dos Island, Coron, Palawan, Philippines*
Bulog Dos Sandbar by engrjpleo, on Flickr
*For more Photos Visit* - *Some damn Breathtaking Philippines Travel Pictures*
http://philippines.forumsland.com/philippines-about2-0-asc-0.html _*PHILIPPINES 7,107 ISLAND PARADISE*_
*House And Land* *IN THE PHILIPPINES*
http://www.filbuild.com/


----------



## brockupo (Dec 28, 2008)

*Taal Lake and Volcano, Tagaytay, Philippines (Early morning capture)* 
Taal Lake and Volcano, Tagaytay, Philippines (Early morning capture) by Justin James Wright, on Flickr
*For more Photos Visit* - *Some damn Breathtaking Philippines Travel Pictures*
http://philippines.forumsland.com/philippines-about2-0-asc-0.html _*PHILIPPINES 7,107 ISLAND PARADISE*_
*House And Land* *IN THE PHILIPPINES*
http://www.filbuild.com/


----------



## northernsamar1 (Sep 7, 2011)

*Sagada, Mountain Province*









*credits to the owner of the photo*


----------



## northernsamar1 (Sep 7, 2011)

*Sabtang Island, Batanes*









from *Batanes Thread*


----------



## brockupo (Dec 28, 2008)

*Niludhan Falls, Dawis, Negros Oriental, Philippines*
Niludhan Falls (aerial view) by Richard, on Flickr
*Sampaloc Lake, San Pablo, Laguna, Philippines*
Sampaloc Lake-4 by rommelferrer, on Flickr
*For more Photos Visit* - *Some damn Breathtaking Philippines Travel Pictures*
http://philippines.forumsland.com/philippines-about2-0-asc-0.html _*PHILIPPINES 7,107 ISLAND PARADISE*_
*House And Land* *IN THE PHILIPPINES*
http://www.filbuild.com/


----------



## brockupo (Dec 28, 2008)

*Taoist Temple, Cebu City, Philippines*
Taoist Temple, Cebu City, Philippines1a by nyabud, on Flickr
Taoist Temple (Cebu, Philippines) by Debi de Belen-Yao, on Flickr








https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/16658476867/in/album-72157649121518353/ 








https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/16839915746/in/album-72157649121518353/ 








https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/16678158758/in/album-72157649121518353/ 
Taoist Temple by Marvin Trinidad, on Flickr
*Taoist Temple, Cebu City, Philippines*
*For more Photos Visit* - *Some damn Breathtaking Philippines Travel Pictures*
http://philippines.forumsland.com/philippines-about2-0-asc-0.html _*PHILIPPINES 7,107 ISLAND PARADISE*_
*House And Land* *IN THE PHILIPPINES*
http://www.filbuild.com/


----------



## brockupo (Dec 28, 2008)

Island Paradise in Narra, Palawan, Philippines courtesy of @imvann All week long we will be featuring the #philippines. Hashtag your best pictures/videos taken in the Philippines with #luxwt or #luxuryworldtraveler for a chance to be featured. by Renne Botchway, on Flickr
Jaw dropping shot of Pangulasian Island in the Philippines courtesy of @misscindrich . Go follow @luxwtprime for more amazing travel photos from our team members. by luxuryworldtraveler by Renne Botchway, on Flickr
*Joyride Makati City, Manila Philippines 2014 year old video* 




*Palawan Philippines *




*Joyride Newport City Pasay, Manila Philippines 2014 year old video* 




*Kalanggaman Island, Leyte near Malapascua island northern cebu Philippines*




*Luzon Travel, Philippines Pico de Loro Hamilo Coast Batangas, Tagaytay Taal Volcano,Green Belt,Mall of Asia Manila* 




*Road trip to Philippines *












https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15028590699/
Beautiful Day a house overlooking white beach, boracay, philippines by perry aragon, on Flickr
*For more Photos Visit* - *Some damn Breathtaking Philippines Travel Pictures*
http://philippines.forumsland.com/philippines-about2-0-asc-0.html _*PHILIPPINES 7,107 ISLAND PARADISE*_
*House And Land* *IN THE PHILIPPINES*
http://www.filbuild.com/


----------



## KatherineShort (Jan 8, 2016)

wow what a pics fantastic


----------



## brockupo (Dec 28, 2008)

*Clark Sunvalley Golf Resort in Pampanga Philippines*

















https://www.facebook.com/clark.sunvalley/?fref=photo
*For more Photos Visit* - *Some damn Breathtaking Philippines Travel Pictures*
http://philippines.forumsland.com/philippines-about2-0-asc-0.html _*PHILIPPINES 7,107 ISLAND PARADISE*_
*House And Land* *IN THE PHILIPPINES*
http://www.filbuild.com/


----------



## seoung bum (Jul 27, 2012)

^^^

the korean owners of this country club only caters to koreans, they wont allow filipino visitors to that place. they shaved almost an entire mountain visible upon entering clark, just to provide for a cheaper golf country club alternative to their own. they actually displaced aetas in their birthplace without even compensating them, bullshi* korean immigrants/traders! as if they own the land and enslaves filipino employees too!


----------



## Alfred444 (May 25, 2015)

I'm an OFW and just got home from Canada and all I can say is Philippines is really the best.


----------



## gekalfat (Apr 4, 2015)

Amazing Philippines!! Been there for a couple of month in 2005 wish to visit again


----------



## tennocho208 (Feb 21, 2016)

Perfect Cone || Mayon Volcano by georgekb81, on Flickr


----------

